# Where's the Lost thread?



## LDFerguson (26 May 2010)

I only watched the final episode of Lost last night and was looking forward to seeing the reaction from the learned gentle men & women of AAM.  But I can't find a thread.  

???


----------



## Latrade (26 May 2010)

It's in purgatory.


----------



## TarfHead (26 May 2010)

LDFerguson said:


> I only watched the final episode of Lost last night and was looking forward to seeing the reaction from the learned gentle men & women of AAM. But I can't find a thread.
> 
> ???


 
Maybe because the '_learned gentle men & women of AAM_' realised a long time ago that the writers of Lost hadn't figured where to go with the story after Season One, and gave up on it  ?


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2010)

Lost, TG?


----------



## LDFerguson (26 May 2010)

Hmmm...no Lost souls on AAM then.  

Maybe AAM should set up a Head Makeover forum, where people seeking advice on how to improve their state of confusion after watching all six series of Lost could seek enlightenment.


----------



## TarfHead (26 May 2010)

boards.ie has a very active 'Lost' section.

However long it took you to watch all 6 season of Lost is about how long you might need to trawl through the comments and posts there


----------



## RonanC (26 May 2010)

The Losties on AAM have created their own place so they can discuss the show, but not all members are ready to go to this place yet.... 

Jack, hurry up will ya, we're waitin on ya!!


----------



## DerKaiser (26 May 2010)

RonanC said:


> The Losties on AAM have created their own place so they can discuss the show, but not all members are ready to go to this place yet....
> 
> Jack, hurry up will ya, we're waitin on ya!!


 
The ending of lost ripped off the South Park episode where Michael Jackson refuses to accept he is dead and everyone else is stuck in purgatory waiting for him.


----------



## Grizzly (27 May 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyKyjeRodd4&feature=player_embedded

Was it this ending?


----------



## VOR (27 May 2010)

I watched every episode of Lost and felt very disappointed by the end. I also realised that I didn't give a crap aboput any of the characters. I just wanted answers and watched it for that reason alone. What happened to the characters was ancillary.


----------



## RonanC (27 May 2010)

@ VOR, can I ask what answers were you looking for? 

I was looking for answers to some questions and I knew that some of them would be left unanswered and some were left open to my own interpretation. 

What was the Dharma initiative? 

What did Charles Whidmore want with the Island? 

What was MIB's (black smoke) name? 

Did Jack and Hurley really become the new Jacob? 

Did Richard die on the Island or did he live the rest of his life somewhere else? 

Did they all die on the original plane crash? 

Was the Island some form of purgatory?


----------



## jhegarty (27 May 2010)

*What was the Dharma initiative? 
*  An origination that wanted to study the island. No mystery there.
*
What did Charles Whidmore want with the Island? *
He was a former other that got kicked off. He wanted to control/destroy the island , depending on who you believe.
*
What was MIB's (black smoke) name? *
 Never revealed.

*Did Jack and Hurley really become the new Jacob? 
*  Yes and yes.
*
Did Richard die on the Island or did he live the rest of his life somewhere else? 
*Started getting older on the island. Escaped and presumable lived out his life off the island.
*
Did they all die on the original plane crash? *
 No

*Was the Island some form of purgatory?*
No , that was the flashsideways from series 6.


----------



## RonanC (27 May 2010)

@ jhegarty, 

cheers for that, I got answers to all of them from the show itself, but they were my main questions all through the show from start to finish.


----------



## LDFerguson (27 May 2010)

Here's possible answers: - 



RonanC said:


> What was the Dharma initiative?


 
An attempt to harness the island's power source. 



RonanC said:


> What did Charles Whidmore want with the Island?


 
Don't know. 



RonanC said:


> What was MIB's (black smoke) name?


 
Never revealed. 



RonanC said:


> Did Jack and Hurley really become the new Jacob?


 
Yes.



RonanC said:


> Did Richard die on the Island or did he live the rest of his life somewhere else?


 
Became mortal once Jacob was dead as it was under Jacob's rules that he was immortal on the island. So yes, he lived to old age and died on the island. 



RonanC said:


> Did they all die on the original plane crash?


 
No they survived. What happened on the island was reality. 



RonanC said:


> Was the Island some form of purgatory?


 
No, island wasn't purgatory. All their flashes sideways (Sawyer being a cop, Locke being a teacher and still in a wheelchair, Desmond working for Widmore, Hugo being the luckiest person etc) were purgatory. Their experience on the island had made them better people so in their own purgatory they were different characters to when they were alive as they were trying to atone for their past lives.  Everything that happened on the Island was real.  The island is what brought them together and they needed to realise the lessons the island had taught them about themselves to move on.


----------



## Ciaraella (27 May 2010)

One question i really wanted answered was why no women could give birth on the island, i don't remember there ever being an answer to that.

For me the two best scenes from the whole programme were Sawyer and Juliet re-united and when Aaaron was born (again)


----------



## VOR (27 May 2010)

BBC's Ashes to Ashes was very similar then whereby the 1980's world was a  place of limbo.

I have way too many questions so I won't bore you all. I'll just mention  two:
1) The numbers
2) Mr. Eko


----------



## Ciaraella (27 May 2010)

I heard the actor who played Mr.Eko asked to be written out so i wonder did they have bigger plans for him. He was a great character.


----------



## DerKaiser (27 May 2010)

Well it turned out that the show has a lot of physical, time travel, etc questions that were completely unanswered but the more sensitive souls amongst us think that none of that mattered anyway as it was all about the characters.

I personally think that's a cop out by the writers.  

The Island existed and drove the actions of all the characters.  The least we're entitled to is some expansion on the whole electro-magnetism thing.

As an aside, could the light at the centre of the Island be related to the light in the briefcase in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## elefantfresh (27 May 2010)

Whatever questions were left unanswered in Lost, they're not a patch on the confusion after Donnie Darko.
What in the name of God was that about.


----------



## VOR (27 May 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> I heard the actor who played Mr.Eko asked to be written out so i wonder did they have bigger plans for him. He was a great character.


 
Ah that makes a lot of sense. As one of the characters who openly showed a degree of faith I expected him to play a bigger part at the end.

+1DerKaiser -  I was far more interested in that side of the show as the characters meant little or nothing to me. When you are giving them names like Faraday, Burke etc.etc you expect something more interesting than a poxy spiritual ending.

As for Pulp Fiction: The bandage on Marsellus Wallace's neck could be there to cover "666" or where the devil took his soul. Who knows. The briefcase did glow and might be the souls of the students or Marsellus. Especially when you realise the code on the case is 666. I never gave it much more thought that that really.


----------



## DerKaiser (27 May 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> Whatever questions were left unanswered in Lost, they're not a patch on the confusion after Donnie Darko.
> What in the name of God was that about.


 
Time travel.

He went back in time to change the sequence of events that led to the death of his girlfriend even though that meant he would die


----------



## Ciaraella (28 May 2010)

elefantfresh said:


> Whatever questions were left unanswered in Lost, they're not a patch on the confusion after Donnie Darko.
> What in the name of God was that about.


 

And at least that was only 2 hours long! That rabbit still freaks me out when i think of it.

I do love the character aspect of lost, I don't know how anyone couldn't have shed a tear when Jin and Sun died but it is a cop out by the writers to say it's a character show and not about explanations.


----------



## VOR (28 May 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> I don't know how anyone couldn't have shed a tear when Jin and Sun died



My wife and I must have hearts of stone. 

Although she did sigh and smile when Sawyer and Juliet got back together at the vending machine. I was more interested in what she said i.e. "It worked". That was the last thing she said to him when she died in his arms down the tunnel.


----------



## Pique318 (28 May 2010)

'Lost' is proof positive that to have a successful series stretching for 6 or 7 series, you do not need to have a script beyond the next episode. Just make it up as you go along and make it surreal and people will read a whole bunch of 'meanings' into it !

Gotta admire the jammy gits that wrote it, just for that aspect alone !


----------



## Firefly (28 May 2010)

Only watched 1 episode ever and it was the last one (saved myself SO much time!).

My question is: Given they were on the island for all that time, how did the heavy dude stay so heavy?


----------



## Caveat (28 May 2010)

Has it gone forever then? I hope so. 

Seriously, I don't think I've ever had such a strong and illogical aversion to a tv series. I saw just over half of one episode and hated it. Not through some kind of elitism or snobbishness either I might add - I mean I love equally far fetched and over the top stuff like 24, but there was something about Lost that really repulsed me! 

Sorry!


----------



## jhegarty (28 May 2010)

Firefly said:


> My question is: Given they were on the island for all that time, how did the heavy dude stay so heavy?




Food was regularly dropped during the current time period.

And the island was fully catered during the 70s.


----------



## ajapale (28 May 2010)

I know what happens in the last episode of "Lost" because I saw it tomorrow.


----------

